# stealing gas



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

PVC!!!! WTF


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not licensed for gas, but even I can see this is wrong!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

An inside meter, so where does it go back outside too?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Are you the Home owner? Explain your self.:hammer:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its not stealing gas if its going through the meter


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Its not stealing gas if its going through the meter


Maybe going to another unit, IDK. Whatever, it's all messed up, that's for sho.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's a drip leg. It drains to the outside. We have a lot of them here.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> That's a drip leg. It drains to the outside. We have a lot of them here.


 Then put it on the yearly PM to drain it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Then put it on the yearly PM to drain it?


Na, just crack the valve on the end and let it drip. What's it going to do, blow up?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy crap dude. I am so fowarding that to my inspector. He will love that chit.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Na, just crack the valve on the end and let it drip. What's it going to do, blow up?


 BBQ outlet?! You can use pvc on gas there? Why?:blink:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> BBQ outlet?! You can use pvc on gas there? Why?:blink:


I was just kidding, but, I was always under the impression that PVC was not a approved material for NG. I was looking at an old code book I have and sch 40 pvc was allowed. That UPC code book is at the shop. Does anyone have a code book handy to check approved materials? Quote the materials. It may have been a '97 SBCCI code book.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I was just kidding, but, I was always under the impression that PVC was not a approved material for NG. I was looking at an old code book I have and sch 40 pvc was allowed. That UPC code book is at the shop. Does anyone have a code book handy to check approved materials? Quote the materials. It may have been a '97 SBCCI code book.


We would be run out of the country for that s--t. Wish the op would explain this.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

the gas is locked the homeowner bypassed the meter and ran pvc


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

did you call the proper authorities?


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

all I can say is Dammmmmm


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

usually the inlet of the gas meter is on the left of the meter .... outlet on the right


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

It was a rehab house I was bidding on


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> We would be run out of the country for that s--t. Wish the op would explain this.


I must have had a plumbers nightmare. I don't see where PVC was allowed.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Are you the Home owner? Explain your self.:hammer:


Me?

Silly everyone knows gas meters flow left to right, besides inlet is buried, thus it comes in low


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

clarkplumber562 said:


> the gas is locked the homeowner bypassed the meter and ran pvc


I'm wondering what the outside underground tap looks like to tie in the bypass?

I bet he made the tap with gas flowing


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Me?
> 
> Silly everyone knows gas meters flow left to right, besides inlet is buried, thus it comes in low


 OP, MEANS ORIGINAL POSTER.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've seen that alot of times except the meter was removed and a rubber hose connected to jump it. Ever who jumped that went through alot of trouble when they could have just broke the lock off and jumped it or in this case the meter was left in place...so no jumping was required.

I've installed pvc underground for gas for a 120' run about 20 years ago....its still working fine. I used 3/4" pvc 20' bell end. Came out of the ground with steel. Big whoop:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It looks like they just added somthing and used the existing hole in the brick to run their new pvc gasline out. It doesn't make sense to go through all that trouble when he could have just broke the lock off and turned the gas on.....the locks they use around here can be broken off with pliers. Its not like he's hiding what he did very well.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> OP, MEANS ORIGINAL POSTER.


AND THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN UNDERSTOOD, HAD YOU TYPED OP IN THE POST

You can always go back to add now, but the edit date/time would show


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> It looks like they just added somthing and used the existing hole in the brick to run their new pvc gasline out. It doesn't make sense to go through all that trouble when he could have just broke the lock off and turned the gas on.....the locks they use around here can be broken off with pliers. Its not like he's hiding what he did very well.


 Is it a crime there as it is here?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> AND THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN UNDERSTOOD, HAD YOU TYPED OP IN THE POST
> 
> You can always go back to add now, but the edit date/time would show


 My bad I thought I had. But it was the third post so I was talking to the OP not you, sorry.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Unfortunately the guys who think they know what's going on here are wrong, Theres tee coming out the wall and a tee by the meter, they bypased the meter so the gas company can't read meter movement


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

clarkplumber562 said:


> Unfortunately the guys who think they know what's going on here are wrong, Theres tee coming out the wall and a tee by the meter, they bypased the meter so the gas company can't read meter movement


Yeah would hate them to see meter movement......but nevermind the white pipe bypassing the meter...no they wouldn't see that.:laughing: 

I could understand why they bypassed the meter if the bypass wasn't right there in plain view of the meter. Any normal person would have snapped the lock off and turned it back on....its not like the meter guys not gonna notice that pvc.

I've found every utility there is being hijacked.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Is it a crime there as it is here?


Sure it is.....so is murder but people do it and it dont surprise me.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

One problem I see with bypassing the meter.

How do they regulate the pressure?

We have 50 psi to meters here. Bypassing would NEVER work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> One problem I see with bypassing the meter.
> 
> How do they regulate the pressure?
> 
> We have 50 psi to meters here. Bypassing would NEVER work.


Low pressure here in the old part of town....6-8 oz of pressure max if ya lucky. Not much low pressure mains left here tho anymore...its all been upgraded almost. No regs anywhere.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> My bad I thought I had. But it was the third post so I was talking to the OP not you, sorry.


No prob

Dont they read meters there and see this stuff?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sure it is.....so is murder but people do it and it dont surprise me.


 Here, Here. I just thought that it sounded common place in some of the posts. I have never run into anything resembling that mess, never mind with pvc pipie for gas:thumbsup:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> No prob
> 
> Dont they read meters there and see this stuff?


 My thoght exactly that is why I was hoping the OP would enlighten us some more.:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Here, Here. I just thought that it sounded common place in some of the posts. I have never run into anything resembling that mess, never mind with pvc pipie for gas:thumbsup:


Please don't get the wrong impression, I was just kidding.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Please don't get the wrong impression, I was just kidding.


 No I didn't. The pic threw me for a loop. This is gas were talking about. I'm used to seeing hacks with plumbing, but gas......:no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is much easier ways to steal gas but I dont know if I should educate you guys on that.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> There is much easier ways to steal gas but I dont know if I should educate you guys on that.


 Most days I am looking to get rid of gas.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> There is much easier ways to steal gas but I dont know if I should educate you guys on that.


Drill a hole through the closed bypass valve

but hey were the honest ones


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah would hate them to see meter movement......but nevermind the white pipe bypassing the meter...no they wouldn't see that.:laughing:
> 
> I could understand why they bypassed the meter if the bypass wasn't right there in plain view of the meter. Any normal person would have snapped the lock off and turned it back on....its not like the meter guys not gonna notice that pvc.
> 
> I've found every utility there is being hijacked.


 they wont know if they cant get inside ur house


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

clarkplumber562 said:


> they wont know if they cant get inside ur house


Exactly so why not just break the lock off and turn it back on. When you move take the meter with you.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Drill a hole through the closed bypass valve
> 
> but hey were the honest ones


There is a lot easier way still keep guessing


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> There is a lot easier way still keep guessing


Please don't try to tell us another magnet story
LOL


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Please don't try to tell us another magnet story
> LOL


Never heard of that one


----------

